# Genesee or Local trout streams?



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

im new here to the thread and have heard of people fishing kearsley, thread, paint creek for trout... can anyone help me out in finding any acess points? 

the one time i seen kearsley creek it looked kinda shallow, but in some spots it gets deep, anyone know a good part of the river to fish, it goes from kearsley lake in flint on down past goodrich but i havent ever seen an acess point

has anyone ever tried to cannoe it or go down in a flat bottom boat?


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

kearsley is an unmentionable stream in this forum...PM me and I'll give you some starting points or check your trout and salmon guide for maps and such.

Paint creek has great access from Orion down to Rochester from the trail. Its a fun stream to explore so hit it after the opener. Check out some of the other threads regarding this stream.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I have never fished Kearsley or Johnson's Drain, but I find it odd that you can mention one and not the other. I was under the impression, both were very delicate...

Again, i have never fished either so there is probably something I don't know..


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

why is kearsley creek unmentionable? 

also what other creeks are close by with acess, i really dont wanna try any big river trout fishing

ive read of thread creek and paint creek but i am note shure as to where they are or access points, any info you regulars have for where to start or even look into would be appreciated, you can PM me if you dont want to publicize the info


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

...you're a Wolverine and not a Spartan...

http://www.rochesterhills.org/reference_desk/uploads/PaintCreekTrail.pdf

The creek parallels the trail mostly. Here are some road crossings. Trail Maps can be found at road crossings in boxes.


----------



## michigan head hunter (Aug 26, 2006)

try pround lake the huron isn't that big and you can start fishing it april 1 st catch and release olny until last saturday of april give it a try it's in walled lake good luck .


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Proud lake is your best bet...We are trout limited in this part of the state.


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

The Huron is a good spot for trout during that C&R season and you can catch some real monster hatchery trout there. Some other spots for trophy class trout are streams that the DNR no longer stock with trout...It's not that these streams can't support trout, just that there was a lack of interest and they stoped the planting. I like these type of marginal streams that look nasty and unlike a typical trout stream...Less angling preasure and huge "Kong" size trout. One stream I fish has stray browns in it that escaped from someone's pond...crazy thing is this stream isn't even color coded or listed in the DNR Trout and Salmon Guide. 

Tweek,


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

just a hint-

access points can sometimes be found at the locations where dnr stocks fish
(they don't usualy stock streams with all private frontage)

this applies to kearsley, since it was stocked last year
see this link to find locations: 

http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/default.asp
a good map will help


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone know how to read the info the DNR gives you into a map?

town range section? (06n 08e 05) for example in genesee county are these gps cordinates?

i know they break the county down but i cannot find a map of this


----------



## Migunner (Mar 28, 2008)

sweet tree said:


> Proud lake is your best bet...We are trout limited in this part of the state.


Where is there access to the huron near proud lake?


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

off wixom road ..... look on the drn site under state rec areas.... click on oakland co. and then click on proud lake rec.... there should be some kind of map with directions....


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

uofmguy68 said:


> anyone know how to read the info the DNR gives you into a map?
> 
> town range section? (06n 08e 05) for example in genesee county are these gps cordinates?
> 
> i know they break the county down but i cannot find a map of this


 
The dnr is using the township, range and section system that is used quite often by the government for describing locations (ex property legal descriptions). Map publishers recently have changed the way they show townships on their maps, since most don't understand the legal description system, opting for zip codes instead. Many older maps (around 2 or 3 years) have a sort of grid system along the edges of the map with township numbers along the sides, and range numbers along the top. you can use these numbers to find the name of the township you are looking for. Other maps simply have the township name next to the township and range numbers on a map. That was the difficult part. Once you have the name of the township, you can then find the section number, as there are 36 sections (square miles) in a normal township. Sorry for the long explanation, hopefully it made sense. Now here is what you probably really want to know:

your example would direct one to the square mile with Irish rd running north south across the western edge. Jordan rd and the creek intersect in the middle of this section. fyi the creek is not classified by the dnr as a trout stream that far downstream, since that designation ends at the Oakland county line.

The dnr stocking locations are sections 25 and 36 of atlas township

also try the large trib that shares the name with the icon

The map I use is the Michigan recreational travel atlas published by universal map. It has the township range and section in an easy to use format (the second I mentioned), and can be found in the sports department in meijer
I also would recomend the paint creek, if you would make the drive.

also thread is no longer listed as a trout stream, and was last stocked in 2001

I hope all this helps


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> PC TweekOne stream I fish has stray browns in it that escaped from someone's pond...crazy thing is this stream isn't even color coded or listed in the DNR Trout and Salmon Guide.


It would not be listed since it isnt officialy a trout stream named by the dnr .It may contain trout but its not recognized as a official trout stream and never was/is stocked by the state of michigan.Its a secret stream keep it that way.


----------



## ransom (Aug 20, 2008)

Good info, bborow2501. I did not realize that info about how maps are changing.

*uofmguy68, *If you don't want to have to buy another map, you might be interested in this: The DNR has a map page on their website that has a PDF map for each county - which includes the township, range and section codes.

DNR Website
Publications & Maps
Online Maps
Land Aquisition Sources
Maps with Codes

Select your county and wait for the PDF to load. You can zoom up on the part of the map that you are interested in.


----------

